# 1993 gas pedal falled off



## metronet (Dec 12, 2005)

The gas pedal assembly came detached while I was driving yesterday. It looks like the pedal assembly itself is still in one piece but the bracket where it bolds to has came off. The bracket was welded onto the chassis firewall by the look of it (see photos attached).

Anyone had a similar issue before? I plan to temporarily fix this by using self-tapping screws until I could find a person with a welder...?


----------

